# Multi Tool



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yup, that's just a cordless knockoff of the the Fein Multimaster. I never used one though. 
I know quite a few carpenters that love their Multimaster though.

For what you describe, nothing beats a Rotozip with a Saber bit IMO.


----------



## Spoolin03 (Sep 20, 2009)

I've used a rotozip but I hate the lack of control when old working into unknown wall. Also they get a little crazy and tend to want to take off sometimes in any direction. These multi tools seem to have better control.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Spoolin03 said:


> I've used a rotozip but I hate the lack of control when old working into unknown wall. Also they get a little crazy and tend to want to take off sometimes in any direction.


Then what you need is more practice. Hold on and go slower. The RotoZip is the way to go, in my opinion. 




Spoolin03 said:


> These multi tools seem to have better control.


I tried the Fein, and had really high hopes for it. Even with blades designed for plaster duty, they eat blades. The blades are quite pricy. I save the Fein for when I screwup and need to plunge cut a chunk out of a stud that's right in my box hole.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


As the Captain of the Spelling Police, I nominate you the Captain of the forum's Welcome Committee.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> As the Captain of the Spelling Police, I nominate you the Captain of the forum's Welcome Committee.


William is practicing for retirement, where he'll be the "Welcome to Wal☆Mart" guy.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> William is practicing for retirement, where he'll be the "Welcome to Wal☆Mart" guy.


He's quite good. He never misses a welcome greeting. :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> As the Captain of the Spelling Police, I nominate you the Captain of the forum's Welcome Committee.





MDShunk said:


> William is practicing for retirement, where he'll be the "Welcome to Wal☆Mart" guy.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> He's quite good. He never misses a welcome greeting. :thumbsup:


I would like them to feel welcome to post question's and reply's as long as they spell everything correct.:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I would like them to feel welcome to post question's and reply's as long as they spell everything correct.:whistling2:


It's "questions" and "replies".


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> William is practicing for retirement, where he'll be the "Welcome to Wal☆Mart" guy.


 
He'll have to wait a while for the position to open up.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> He'll have to wait a while for the position to open up.


 :no::no: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Billy Bob is going to be one of those greeters whose entire vest is covered with "flair."


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Billy Bob is going to be one of those greeters whose entire vest is covered with "flair."


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> It's "questions" and "replies".


 I knew you would catch it.:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was thinking about getting that too, its only a hundred bucks, not a bad deal. I use the fein saw for cutting out the underside of the cabinet for under cabinet lights, it is worth it just for that, and for roughing in door switches. It is hard to beat the rotozip for anything else, but the fein saw serves its purpose.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I picked up the corded 120v Dremel Multi-Max version of that tool and I love it. I wanted a cordless version, the Bosch (already have extra batteries) but didn't want to sped almost double at $180. If that tool was out when I got mine I would have got it instead. 

After using the tool for a while, some cuts take a while.... it sure is nice to never have dead batteries.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

To say Multimaster blades are expensive is a huge understatement. I thought Rotozip bits were pricey until I saw those things.


----------



## Electriad (Sep 20, 2009)

I cut out a receptacle in my own home when I first bought a Rotozip. I actually bought the Dewalt version of a Rotozip since it's beefier and came highly recommended. I used a Rotozip brand 1/8" tile cutting bit since that is what Rotozip recommended for plaster. 

That one single gang cut in my kitchen wall put a layer of dust on EVERYTHING in my house, even 3 rooms away. It was unbelievable, definitely the last time I used a Rotozip in a finished house.


----------



## Spoolin03 (Sep 20, 2009)

My exact reason I don't care of the Rotozip also is that the dust it makes. Also if you use it to cut in boxes in a siding blocks they take off like a bat out of Hell. I may buy the Craftsman and let you guys know how it is.$100 isn't too bad. Everyone made fun of me when I bought my little Bosch 10v pistol drill for plugging and switching now I see alot of people using them.


----------



## wingz (Mar 21, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> To say Multimaster blades are expensive is a huge understatement. I thought Rotozip bits were pricey until I saw those things.


Here is a link to an alternate supplier that is less and seems to work according to some people I have talked to. I can not vouch for the blades, I do not own a Fein.
http://www.imperialblades.com/store.php?seller=imperialblades&navt1=7444


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I use the Roto-zip for most tasks but i also bought the Dremel multi tool. I dont use the Dremel very often but when i do use it the Dremel seems to be the only option for what i am doing so it does have its place. For the few times i use it dragging around the cord is no big deal, hell the Roto-zip has a cord too.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> To say Multimaster blades are expensive is a huge understatement. I thought Rotozip bits were pricey until I saw those things.


The Dremel Mulit-Max and Bosch blades will fit some of the Fein's. They're much less pricey than the Fein brand.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the Dremel Multi-Max. It works great as long as you keep it within it's limitations. I'm personally a Rotozip person myself, but as others have said, the dust can be a problem sometimes.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I think MD is on the right track, the Rotozip is the way to go most often. I tried the Fein vibrator and found out the hard way that on plaster with wood lathe it will shake the plaster loose at the opposite end of the lathe and cause other problems for you.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

bosch is also making a cordless 12v multi tool


----------

